# Red soup



## confusednikki=)

Can you help me translate the underlined context in Tagalog?

"Let me eat some of that red soup, because I am weak with hunger."

My try;

Pakainin/bigyan mo ako ng red soup (I don't know what red soup is in Tagalog), nanghihina na ako sa gutom.


Salamat!


----------



## apsicle

Hi there nikki! 

I think there's really no Tagalog term for "red soup" unless they can call our very own champorado as brown soup. Haha! Anyway, I'm really not sure of that, we can wait for other's input though.. 

xxx 

Regards,
Aps


----------



## niernier

"Red soup" na lang. Di naman talaga atin ang sopas na yan. Di ko pa nga yan natitikman eh.  Pero tama na yan translation mo.


----------



## confusednikki=)

mars,salamat.Nakita ko yan sa Bible,yung story nila Esau at Jacob.


salamat niernier,oo nga,wala tayong red soup dito.haha!


----------



## jeffnben

nouns doesnt have to be translated it can be kept as it is.

red soup-noun


----------



## jeffnben

niernier said:


> "Red soup" na lang. Di naman talaga atin ang sopas na yan. Di ko pa nga yan natitikman eh.  Pero tama na yan translation mo.


 
sopas lang ito na may halong kamatis at ibat ibang gulay.


----------



## Scherle

Maaari mo ring sabihing "Pakainin mo naman ako ng sopas dahil *nanghihina na ako sa gutom."* Sopas naman ang tagalog ng soup hindi ba?


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with all of the above and would add that _*sabaw*_ is also the equivalent of soup. So _*red soup *_could be _*sabaw na pula *_or _*pulang sabaw.  *_Also, sopas refers more to thicker soup while sabaw is a thinner, broth-type soup.


----------



## Scherle

DotterKat said:


> I agree with all of the above and would add that _*sabaw*_ is also the equivalent of soup. So _*red soup *_could be _*sabaw na pula *_or _*pulang sabaw. *_Also, sopas refers more to thicker soup while sabaw is a thinner, broth-type soup.


 
DotterKat, ang ibang ilutong sopas ay maraming sabaw pero sopas pa rin ang tawag nila.  Sa aking palagay, depende sa pagkakaluto.  Kung sabagay ang sopas rito ay may macaroni pasta, gulay at manok/baboy.


----------



## DotterKat

Come to think of it, I have been served thick broths and there is such a thing as thin soups (let's say when unexpected company arrives and you _thin down the soup_). Broths can be thick depending on how you make them. If made with real bone and marrow, the result would be a thick broth and I suppose if made with bouillon cubes or granules,  soup would be thin no matter what meat and vegetables you add (although I'm sure pastas and potatoes could thicken the soup somewhat). So I agree that it all depends on how the soup / broth is prepared. Anyway, when I first read the query by confusednikki, the first thought that came to mind was borscht.


----------

